# Who Fancies xBox 360 Live Now (Sat 27th Aug)



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

My plan today was to swap my exhaust manifold, but TBH, I don't fancy doing it in the rain, and also getting under the car on axle stands. So gonna drop it at my mates on Thursday at his new garage.

So, I have a free day now (SWMBO made plans with her mother). Parents away at the Chesterfield v Exeter match, so plan is to move the 360 downstairs, get comfty, and make up for some gaming (not played for 4months or so)

Who's up for it? I have FM3, CoD, F1, and a few others...

Add me: N30 MDR


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

I might pop on later after qualifying has finished on tele.



(NeoN GB)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm up for COD :thumb:

DMH001


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry i didnt get on after F1. Many things on my list to do! Let me know next time there's a COD game on!


----------

